# new shoes make me happy!



## gabi1129 (Jun 22, 2007)

okay a little bg info first. i work at a Bakers [womens shoe store] and as an employee i get 50% off reg merch and 30% off sale merch in my size only. as well, the company who owns bakers also owns wild pair.

i woke up this morning and was scared  . Pride, in chicago, is this comming sunday, and i have no shoes to wear. i wore flip flops last year and my feet hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . so today i went to Wild Pair and used my employee discount! instead of buying a pair of shoes i bought 7 and they were only $230 w/ tax! w/o my employee discount i would have spent around $485. i was so excited b/c i needed new dress shoes as well as shoes to bum around in. 

front view














side view














so, tomorrow im off to another mall so i can buy clothes for my new shoes and for pride! im so excited, MAC has been getting all my money lately! so now i will have wonderful shoes, make up and clothes for Pride and everyday!


----------



## triccc (Jun 22, 2007)

ACK! you got ed hardy shoes!

i want i want!

I wish I could just go out and buy 7 pairs of shoes!!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet, sweet employee discount! I love the Ed Hardy's.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Fantastic haul. Look at you! Enjoy Pride, as you will be one of the most stylish there.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice! i love ed hardys


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 23, 2007)

Great choices! Love the Vans!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 25, 2007)

ooooOOOOhhhh i LOVE the skull sneakers.

i love shoes too. they rock my world! 

i dont get a chance to shoe-splurge anymore, makeup is cheaper and splurge on that instead... but you may just convince me otherwise!!!


----------

